# Garage Cargo Area Measurments



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking at the 2009 Keystone OUTBACK 31KFW. The one 31kfw I'm looking at is listed $23,000 new. That a good price?

I can't find the dimensions for the garage/cargo area. I need to fit two race bikes inside and aren't sure they will fit.

Anyone have measurements handy?

And While I'm at it - anyone know the weight limits of the bunk beds in the garage?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump.. I dont know the size on the 5ers.. Someone with one will post it up soon..

That price seems excellent to me.. What is the MSRP on that model?

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0geu_...w&fr=my-myy

see bottom one on search, might be the number you need

John


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 2007 31KFW. I have never loaded the motorcycle my DH has. He has a cruiser style and I know that it will have to go in diagonally. Search for 31kfw and you will find many posts on it. Currently he take 4 bicycles in the toyhauler. The ramp is very high (steep) but dirt bikes shouldn't scrap the bottom like my DH's likely will if we ever take it.

The bunks are rated at 250 lbs. It is hard to get into the top bunk as it is bigger than the lower bunk and there is no ladder.

$23K is a really good price, you must be looking at Lakeshore or Holman. I am not sure if it is a true 2009 as Keystone Outback doesn't show it in their line up for 2009. I was never sure how to tell from the VIN number. We paid more than that for our 2007 that was almost new last summer when diesel was almost $5 a gallon and driving to get it was more expensive than paying more locally.

I love our 31KFW. I think there was a change to the cabinets in the master suite where there is only one wardrobe instead of three at the foot of the bed by the lavatory.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I have a 2007 31KFW. I have never loaded the motorcycle my DH has. He has a cruiser style and I know that it will have to go in diagonally. Search for 31kfw and you will find many posts on it. Currently he take 4 bicycles in the toyhauler. The ramp is very high (steep) but dirt bikes shouldn't scrap the bottom like my DH's likely will if we ever take it.
> 
> The bunks are rated at 250 lbs. It is hard to get into the top bunk as it is bigger than the lower bunk and there is no ladder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys

Its from Lakeshore and i know its a great deal. They throwing in 2 TV's also.....

Just wish that garage was sightly bigger. Sigh.

No ladder for that top bunk bed? That isn't very smart.........

I have two 600 race bikes that need to fit in that garage. Lakeshore gave me the measurements. The inside is big enough its getting past that doorway and cabinets. She measured for me and its 4'5" right at those cabinets and wall. So getting that 2nd bike inside past that cabinet is the problem. Once they are in there is more room where the bunk beds are.

How bad is the ramp? The bikes scrap bottom as the crest into the garage?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see you have 4' 5'' as a measurement, is that side to side, front to back or both. I am asking so if down the road someone else needs the info, it will be easy to find. The thread title will make it perfect for someone searching or a member to go back and look for it, remembering he read it somewhere.

I am also curious is the measurements of the cargo area of all the Roo s are the same.

Thank You

John


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Did they give you the weight limit in the back? Our cabinet is
small and hardly sticks out past the bunks. I know the cabinets
are different as mine are open shelves. I do not have the 
measurements and it is not at my home to measure. The 
ramp is really steep but if you have tall bikes it should work. 
Sorry can't help you more. Wish I had 2 TVs I can't bring
myself to layout that cash for a camper, even if they are 
the best quality it's a tv.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Did they give you the weight limit in the back? Our cabinet is
> small and hardly sticks out past the bunks. I know the cabinets
> are different as mine are open shelves. I do not have the
> measurements and it is not at my home to measure. The
> ...


TV's as in flat screen lcd's to watch TV









Lakeshore told me this (just so its in the post for future people)

The interior is 7'6'' across, 4'5'' deep by the cabinet and 5'6'' deep up to the bunks. If you take the bunks out you will have 6' across except for the cabinet.

So I'm still undecided. But good news is I found a local dealer in NJ - 40 mins away from me with a different model Roo for sale. I haven't actually seen in person a roo and just going by pictures. They are open tomorrow and we are gonna drive down to see just how nice a roo is. And also look at the garage in person.

If the garage will be good when i see it in person then i will be giving lakeshore a deposit buying that 5th wheel ! So one day awau from knowing if I am a new roo owner or not!









This is the 5th wheels roos garage


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> If the garage will be good when i see it in person then i will be giving lakeshore a deposit buying that 5th wheel ! So one day awau from knowing if I am a new roo owner or not!


Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

If you want to look at the pictures in our profile you can view the ramp mod I made to make loading my cruiser a bit easier. Loading has become a breeze. Unloading that big bike down that ramp remains a high pucker factor.

We love our Roo. I would however reconsider to a rear loader if I had to start from scratch. Your smaller bikes might not be as tough to load/unload. Good luck and hope you join the ranks.

VicTim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

HDOutbackers said:


> If you want to look at the pictures in our profile you can view the ramp mod I made to make loading my cruiser a bit easier. Loading has become a breeze. Unloading that big bike down that ramp remains a high pucker factor.
> 
> We love our Roo. I would however reconsider to a rear loader if I had to start from scratch. Your smaller bikes might not be as tough to load/unload. Good luck and hope you join the ranks.
> 
> VicTim


My small 600's only weight around 300 lbs each. So thinking that ramp isn't a problem. I have loaded them into the back of my pickup bed before with ramps - so the roo can't be any worse (I hope)

You would consider a rear garage only because of your big bike right? Not that you don't love the roo? Just making sure.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I think he would also be thinking about the side load as a problem
because some sites are narrow and because then you just load
Straight in. I may be wrong on my assumption. We love our Roo
and it has a lot of space for the money. There aren't many toy
haulers for less than$30K.

Yeah I knew you meant LCD TVs, A 32" fits nice in the cabinet
but I haven't found one for less than $450! And that is only
Weekend use so I wish the 2007's came with them like the
2008 did.

Good luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Its from Lakeshore and i know its a great deal. They throwing in 2 TV's also.....

[/quote]
2 *T*ow *V*ehicles?! Sweet Deal!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 2 *T*ow *V*ehicles?! Sweet Deal!


LOL...that is what I thought when I first saw it....HEHEHEHE


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 2 *T*ow *V*ehicles?! Sweet Deal!


LOL...that is what I thought when I first saw it....HEHEHEHE








[/quote]

I went to see a local outback and fell in love with it right away! The garage I will be working around the space best i can!

Lakeshore just got my money tonight - I bought that 5th wheel!! And very happy for a very good price! They are gonna hold it for me till I can pick it up in april. free storage.

I know you guys deal with marci, but I dealt with cheryl. She was great to deal with.

The only problem I have with lakeshore now is they are telling me I have a choice. At first they only had a russet interior. But just tonight they asked if i wanted russet or havana! So I don't know which i like better. Havana seems nice and light, but I do like the darker Russet and think it won't get as dirty as fast.

sigh more choices.

What options should I have them install or include? They are gonna fax me a list of the most popular 25 things to be done or add on. but wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> 2 *T*ow *V*ehicles?! Sweet Deal!


LOL...that is what I thought when I first saw it....HEHEHEHE








[/quote]

I went to see a local outback and fell in love with it right away! The garage I will be working around the space best i can!

Lakeshore just got my money tonight - I bought that 5th wheel!! And very happy for a very good price! They are gonna hold it for me till I can pick it up in april. free storage.

I know you guys deal with marci, but I dealt with cheryl. She was great to deal with.

The only problem I have with lakeshore now is they are telling me I have a choice. At first they only had a russet interior. But just tonight they asked if i wanted russet or havana! So I don't know which i like better. Havana seems nice and light, but I do like the darker Russet and think it won't get as dirty as fast.

sigh more choices.

What options should I have them install or include? They are gonna fax me a list of the most popular 25 things to be done or add on. but wondering what you guys thought.
[/quote]

CONGRATS. I have been trying to get the DW to come check the pics, but she refuses. I think that is a good sign. Maybe she knows she will like it adn we will have to take the color that you don't.









Jim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Welp, the havana isn't the option anymore even though my better half wanted the lighter color. I got the last 5th wheel lakeshore has for the roo. In russet.

Fine by me because the slightly darker colors I think will last longer and not show stains and dirt as much!

So now on to the options. They including batteries, spare tie and carrier and stabilizor jacks already.

Off there list I'm guessing next best things for them to put on are vents (I guess maxi vents?) and a quick flush for the gray and black tanks.

Anything else I should get them to put in before I take ownership of the roo?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> What options should I have them install or include? They are gonna fax me a list of the most popular 25 things to be done or add on. but wondering what you guys thought.


Congrats on the pending Outback!! You'll love it.

I would HIGHLY recommend having them install Quickie Flush and 2x6v batteries (if you dry camp).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

[

So now on to the options. They including batteries, spare tie and carrier and stabilizor jacks already.

These are standard

Options, tornado or quickie flush if you don t want to do it. Now if you want a list of possible mods, we re good at those


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> [
> 
> So now on to the options. They including batteries, spare tie and carrier and stabilizor jacks already.
> 
> ...


Gonna get the maxi vents too i think.

So whats the Most important mod that all of you do?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=22918

Heres a thread to get you started. Not that none of us would mind posting our favorites again









Browse thru the Outback mod section and the picture area.

John


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

forceten said:


> My small 600's only weight around 300 lbs each. So thinking that ramp isn't a problem. I have loaded them into the back of my pickup bed before with ramps - so the roo can't be any worse (I hope)
> 
> You would consider a rear garage only because of your big bike right? Not that you don't love the roo? Just making sure.


Holy crap, 300 lbs? My race prepped zx6r weighs 364 in race trim minus gas. I removed everything possible and even cut up my wiring harness to shed weight. Lots of carbon fiber etc.

Anyway, i imagine you should be able to fit it in the garage pretty well. I fit 2 bikes in the bed of my silverado without any problems and that is about 4' between the wheel wells. Worse case is put them side by side front to back. Good luck. I have seriously conisdered the same route as you for my racing weekends. let us know how it works out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> So whats the Most important mod that all of you do?


OH...not sure if your model has the darn flip-out top drawer or not. Our did and it was USELESS!!

A lot of us have made this into a real drawer. Here are my before and after pictures.
Click here to see all my MODS.... http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Silvrsled said:


> My small 600's only weight around 300 lbs each. So thinking that ramp isn't a problem. I have loaded them into the back of my pickup bed before with ramps - so the roo can't be any worse (I hope)
> 
> You would consider a rear garage only because of your big bike right? Not that you don't love the roo? Just making sure.


Holy crap, 300 lbs? My race prepped zx6r weighs 364 in race trim minus gas. I removed everything possible and even cut up my wiring harness to shed weight. Lots of carbon fiber etc.

Anyway, i imagine you should be able to fit it in the garage pretty well. I fit 2 bikes in the bed of my silverado without any problems and that is about 4' between the wheel wells. Worse case is put them side by side front to back. Good luck. I have seriously conisdered the same route as you for my racing weekends. let us know how it works out.
[/quote]

Ahhh where ya race??? WERA? CCS?

I just say 300 because most of these guys have heavy harlies and the like. I haven't weighed it lately but I' in the mid 300's! 350 360 or the like.

I have put two bikes in the back of my pickup (pian in the butt!). So I picked up an open trailer. Much much better. Started using baxley chocks in the front with pit bulls trailer restraints in the back. No more straps for me! Works great.

I have to see how the roo's garage is to bolt down the pit bulls into them.

I was so tired of tents at the track this outback is gonna be great!!! I already got 5 other people asking me for inside sleeping spots at the track!









And for the rest of you guys here are some questions (maybe I should start another post?):

Lakeshore is offering a few things. One is a rear class three hitch. I thought that might be nice to put my bike rack on.

They are saying they have sewer solution instead of a quicki flush? Whats a sewer solution? Is it better to go with a quicki flush??

How important is a slide out cover? They are offering one for $375. I understand what it does - but is it that much of a pain to clear off a slide? Is it good to keep rain off the slide??

They can't get me ladder for the rear bunks. Where can i get a ladder that fits the top bunk??

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

forceten said:


> Lakeshore is offering a few things. One is a rear class three hitch. I thought that might be nice to put my bike rack on.
> 
> They are saying they have sewer solution instead of a quicki flush? Whats a sewer solution? Is it better to go with a quicki flush??
> 
> ...


The Hitch is a nice add on.

Sewer solution is not for cleaning the tank but is a water operated masicator pump. I do not see the need for that unless you want to pump out your tanks at home.

Slide cover is over rated but I don't mind sweeping off the slide roof before I put the slide in.

For the ladder I would look at making it yourself or going to a furniture store to see what they have to offer.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

forceten said:


> Ahhh where ya race??? WERA? CCS?
> 
> I just say 300 because most of these guys have heavy harlies and the like. I haven't weighed it lately but I' in the mid 300's! 350 360 or the like.
> 
> ...


I use to race CCS soutwest series then went to WSMC for a while. I haven't raced in a year or so but still do track days and I work with Keith Code's school. We're heading to the track in March and like you, my buddies are already claiming their sleeping spot. With me though, I load 2 bikes in the truck and pull the trailer. I keep contemplateing your trailer but we do a lot of dry camping in the national forests and the spots we usually go to are pretty small. It's the compromise we must make and it's not too bad. Just have to load the bikes in the truck which is a real pain in a 2500HD. The tailgate is something like 3.5-4' off the ground.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

forceten said:


> If you want to look at the pictures in our profile you can view the ramp mod I made to make loading my cruiser a bit easier. Loading has become a breeze. Unloading that big bike down that ramp remains a high pucker factor.
> 
> We love our Roo. I would however reconsider to a rear loader if I had to start from scratch. Your smaller bikes might not be as tough to load/unload. Good luck and hope you join the ranks.
> 
> VicTim


My small 600's only weight around 300 lbs each. So thinking that ramp isn't a problem. I have loaded them into the back of my pickup bed before with ramps - so the roo can't be any worse (I hope)

You would consider a rear garage only because of your big bike right? Not that you don't love the roo? Just making sure.
[/quote]

Yes, that is correct. We love the Roo in all manner except for the side loading of that big Harley. We have figured out ways to make it easier but it is still a heck of a chore to do. A friend has a smaller lighter cruiser and his loads easily. I guess I need to buy a second lighter Harley for just the local riding from campgrounds. THAT sounds like a fine plan!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

forceten said:


> Welp, the havana isn't the option anymore even though my better half wanted the lighter color. I got the last 5th wheel lakeshore has for the roo. In russet.
> 
> Fine by me because the slightly darker colors I think will last longer and not show stains and dirt as much!
> 
> ...


The russet color scheme seems to be a more high end deal, if you look closely, there is suede trim, over the windows, doors, and in a few other places.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Silvrsled said:


> I use to race CCS soutwest series then went to WSMC for a while. I haven't raced in a year or so but still do track days and I work with Keith Code's school. We're heading to the track in March and like you, my buddies are already claiming their sleeping spot. With me though, I load 2 bikes in the truck and pull the trailer. I keep contemplateing your trailer but we do a lot of dry camping in the national forests and the spots we usually go to are pretty small. It's the compromise we must make and it's not too bad. Just have to load the bikes in the truck which is a real pain in a 2500HD. The tailgate is something like 3.5-4' off the ground.


Ahh you must be my twin!! I have a 2500 also.......... Although i like the wera guys better so I be running with them!

I am paid for 4 dates on superbike school this year. All NJMP thunderbolt. You gonna be at any of them? May 11th and 12th are the first dates. If ya are you can check out the setup!

Loft - is the russet scheme a higher cost color scheme?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

forceten said:


> Ahh you must be my twin!! I have a 2500 also.......... Although i like the wera guys better so I be running with them!
> 
> I am paid for 4 dates on superbike school this year. All NJMP thunderbolt. You gonna be at any of them? May 11th and 12th are the first dates. If ya are you can check out the setup!
> 
> Loft - is the russet scheme a higher cost color scheme?


Unfortunately/or fortunately, depending on how you look at it, I'm in Southern California so won't be out in NJ with them. Good luck on your setup. I think it's gonna work great for you.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

forceten said:


> I use to race CCS soutwest series then went to WSMC for a while. I haven't raced in a year or so but still do track days and I work with Keith Code's school. We're heading to the track in March and like you, my buddies are already claiming their sleeping spot. With me though, I load 2 bikes in the truck and pull the trailer. I keep contemplateing your trailer but we do a lot of dry camping in the national forests and the spots we usually go to are pretty small. It's the compromise we must make and it's not too bad. Just have to load the bikes in the truck which is a real pain in a 2500HD. The tailgate is something like 3.5-4' off the ground.


Ahh you must be my twin!! I have a 2500 also.......... Although i like the wera guys better so I be running with them!

I am paid for 4 dates on superbike school this year. All NJMP thunderbolt. You gonna be at any of them? May 11th and 12th are the first dates. If ya are you can check out the setup!

Loft - is the russet scheme a higher cost color scheme?
[/quote]

I am not sure if russet is a higher cost color scheme, but I found that when I was looking at the different color schemes the russet actually seemed to be a higher quality scheme. I have the russet scheme and if I remember correctly my couch and dinette cushions have what seems to be a more durable fabric than I saw in the other color schemes, I also have suede trim over my windows, doors, and dinette.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

There does not appear to be any difference in price when comparing trailers with different interior colors (as far as dealership websites are indicating).

Force Ten as in Hold Your Fire???


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> There does not appear to be any difference in price when comparing trailers with different interior colors (as far as dealership websites are indicating).
> 
> Force Ten as in Hold Your Fire???


ROLL THE BONES!!

Last question for you guys (for now







)

I'm gonna make them put in a quicki flush. Does it matter where they put it in? Where they puncture it and where they put the hookup at?

Also do the gray tanks need a flush too? Or just the black tank?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

forceten said:


> There does not appear to be any difference in price when comparing trailers with different interior colors (as far as dealership websites are indicating).
> 
> Force Ten as in Hold Your Fire???


ROLL THE BONES!!

Last question for you guys (for now







)

I'm gonna make them put in a quicki flush. Does it matter where they put it in? Where they puncture it and where they put the hookup at?

Also do the gray tanks need a flush too? Or just the black tank?
[/quote] The tank flush water inlet should be near the discharge pipe. The flush head should be across from the tank sensors. Do the gray tanks need one? That all depends on what gos into the tank. I have one in each tank. James


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

forceten said:


> There does not appear to be any difference in price when comparing trailers with different interior colors (as far as dealership websites are indicating).
> 
> Force Ten as in Hold Your Fire???


ROLL THE BONES!!

[/quote]

Outstanding!


----------

